# Maus Problem in Modern Warfare 2



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2009)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen tritt bei mir oft ein Problem während des Spielens von MW2 auf. Dabei zuckt meine Maus wild umher, wenn ich sie nur geringfügig bewege. Das passiert aber wackelkontaktartig dh es geht ein paar Sekunden gut und dann auf einmal bewegt sie sich für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde sehr schnell. Wenn ich das Spiel neustarte geht es ein paar Minuten gut, jedoch fängt es schon bald wieder an. Im Spielmenü sowie außerhalb des Spiels gibt es dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Breakyou9 (24. November 2009)

welche Maus hast du?
war bei mir auch eine zeitlang so
ich hab einfach mein Mauspad vom Staub befreit und den Maus Treiber nochmal installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn nicht genug Druck auf der Maus ist lässt meine sich auch schwer kontrollieren.
Oder stell mal bei Mw2 die Sensibilität etwas runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. November 2009)

Wenn es keinen neueren Treiber gibt, dann einfach mal ohne speziellen Treiber des Herstellers probieren. Das hilft bei vielen Spielen, die mit der den Herstellertreibern einfach nicht korrekt funktionieren wollen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2009)

Mit der Maus hat das nichts zu tun. Wie gesagt, es passiert nur im Multiplayer von MW2 sonst nirgends. Sensibilität habe ich schon runtergestellt, löst mein Problem aber nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit ein paar Tagen tritt bei mir oft ein Problem während des Spielens von MW2 auf. Dabei zuckt meine Maus wild umher, wenn ich sie nur geringfügig bewege. Das passiert aber wackelkontaktartig dh es geht ein paar Sekunden gut und dann auf einmal bewegt sie sich für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde sehr schnell. Wenn ich das Spiel neustarte geht es ein paar Minuten gut, jedoch fängt es schon bald wieder an. Im Spielmenü sowie außerhalb des Spiels gibt es dieses Problem nicht.






M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mit der Maus hat das nichts zu tun. *Wie gesagt, es passiert nur im Multiplayer von MW2 sonst nirgends*. Sensibilität habe ich schon runtergestellt, löst mein Problem aber nicht.


Ja sorry von Multiplayer kann ich da nichts finden, dachte es wäre generell ein Problem mit MW2. Aber gut wenn du meinst es liegt nicht an der Maus, dann weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. November 2009)

Also ich hab ne Razer Copperhead
OS: Windows 7
Treiber von Razer auf neustem Stand
Graka: ATI Radeon 3870 x2

In anderen Foren wird geschrieben, dass solche Probleme bei tf2 und l4d2 auftreten und man Multicore Rendering ausschalten soll. So eine Funktion finde ich aber nicht in MW2... die Einstellung Smooth Mouse zu ändern bringt auch nichts, so wie die Sensibilität der Maus oder die Geschwindigkeit runterzuschrauben.
Als Mousepad habe ich eins von Razer, daran liegt es aber auch nicht denn ich habe es schon mit verschiedensten Unterlagen probiert. Es verschlimmert sich im Spiel, wenn ich beim rumzielen laufe.


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Klingt eher nach Mikrorucklern als nach nem Mausproblem.
Ich hab auch ne Copperhead. An der liegts also nicht. Ich tippe schon fast, dass deine Grafikkarte schuld ist. Die schafft es nicht mehr die nötigen Frameraten zu erzeugen, damit keine Mikroruckler mehr auftreten. Das ist dann eben was du als Hacken der Maus wahrnimmst. Eventuell gibts nen Parameter den man an die exe anfügen kann, um Multicorerendering auszuschalten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. November 2009)

Und was kann ich jetzt tun? Habe schon versucht, auf niedrigeren Einstellungen zu spielen, hat nicht geholfen. Was meinst du mit 
"Eventuell gibts nen Parameter den man an die exe anfügen kann, um Multicorerendering auszuschalten." ??


----------



## Kyragan (25. November 2009)

Beispiel WoW.

Dort kann man an der exe(rechtsklicken->Eigenschaften) bspw -nosound anhängen. Oder per -opengl eben OpenGL erzwingen.
Das ganze passiert an der Adresse der exe, beispielsweise D:\Games\Steam\steamapps\common\MW2\iw4mp.exe-[insertparameterhere].


----------



## -a!pha- (26. November 2009)

Hallo Mighty!

Habe mich extra registriert um dir voll und ganz zuzustimmen und den Zweiflern den Wind aus dem Segel zu nehmen.

*Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem. *

Allerdings spiele ich mit einer *Logitech G5 Refresh*!

Es muss sich also um ein Problem mit COD handeln. Ich habe aber bislang keine wirkliche Möglichkeit gefunden das ganze abzustellen.
Zufällig war es gestern einen Tag lang in Ordnung. Nach einem Update-bedingten Neustart war - und so ist es bis jetzt - das Problem wieder vorhanden.

Da ich mit einer extrem niedrigen Sensi spiele, ist das für mich der grausam und das Spiel wird UNSPIELBAR !! Man bewegt die Maus über weite Wege und auf einmal ist es so, als hätte man die Sensi auf Maximum gestellt. Um im nächsten Moment sich wieder auf die niedrige/richtige Sensi einzustellen.

Für jeden der eine Lösung für dieses Problem weiss wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar!

Schönen Gruss


----------



## Niranda (26. November 2009)

Also bei mir war das auch mal so, aber nur in Counterstrike.
In wow war nix und woanders auch nicht, nur in cs.

Problemlösung:
Das Haar vor dem Sensor unter der Maus entfernen... xD

Alternativ:
Solltet ihr nach Updates ausschauhalten. Bei neuen Spielen folgt eig immer in den ersten Wochen ein Patch.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2009)

Hallo A!pha. Gestern ging es gegen Nachmittag bis Abend auch ohne Probleme bei mir. Habe hier in nem MW2 Forum auch ein Thema dazu erstellt, scheint aber keine passende Lösung dabei zu sein. Werde da mal den Support von MW2 anschreiben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2009)

Also der Support von denen ist echt ein Dreck!

Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich alle Treiber up to date habe, mein System neu aufgesetzt ist, mein USB Port in Ordnung ist und die Maus sowieso, da das Problem nur im Spiel CoD auftritt und was bekomm ich als Antwort?

Thank you for contacting Activision Customer Support.

If you are having a problem with your mouse, you should check the following:

* Ensure that you have the latest drivers installed for your mouse

* If your mouse supports USB and PS/2 connection styles, try both connectors

* If you are having problems with a specific button and your mouse allows you to change what action is bound to that button try changing the action it uses.

* Try uninstalling your mouse software and use the generic Windows mouse drivers.

Should you have any further need of assistance, feel free to contact us again via email or phone.



Das ist 1/1 kopiert aus dem FAQ, das nenn ich mal Support.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> * Try uninstalling your mouse software and use the generic Windows mouse drivers.


Hast du diesen Punkt denn mal probiert, so wie ich es oben schon geschrieben hatte?


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2009)

Ja. Keine Verbesserung. Ich denke aber wie gesagt nicht, dass es etwas mit der Maus zu tun hat.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. November 2009)

Okay, nachdem nichts geholfen hat habe ich mein Windows 7 neu aufgesetzt (obwohl es im Grunde neu war) und bis jetzt funktioniert MW2. Das Problem trat zuletzt auch bei allen anderen meiner Spiele auf...


----------



## Dagonzo (28. November 2009)

Also wohl doch eher eine Treibersache. Liegt zu 99,9% immer daran.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2009)

Welchen Treiber meinst du? Maustreiber kanns nich sein, hab gestern bevor ich win neu draufgemacht hab meine g500 bekommen (vorher razer copperhead) und da hatte ich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. November 2009)

Na liegt doch auf der Hand, wenn du schreibst das du Windows neu aufgesetzt hast. Eventuell hat der Maustreiber vom Hersteller etwas im Windowssystem überschrieben und das ganze hat deswegen nich korrekt funktioniert. Das passiert ja bei CD/DVD-Brennern auch mal gelegentlich, wenn man ein Brennprogramm oder gar mehrere installiert.


----------



## -a!pha- (30. November 2009)

Hey! Also ich glaube deine Neuinstallation war nicht erforderlich.

Ich habe nämlich mal was anderes probiert:

Ich habe nach einem Neustart des Systems alle Programme ausgeschaltet, welche nicht wirklich notwendig waren zum Betrieb von MW2.

Es liefen also noch bei mir:


Steam
Logitech LCD Manager
Logitech Setpoint (Maussoftware)
Logitech G-Series Profiler

Antivir und alles was sonst noch so im Hintergrund lief habe ich beendet bzw. deaktiviert. 

Und siehe da: Es lief !

An welchem Programm es nun letztendlich gelegen hat kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich viele Hintergrundprogramme laufen hatte und nicht gewillt war nach dem abschalten jedes einzelnen Programms die Lauffähigkeit der Maus zu testen.

Bringt vielleicht nicht viel weiter, sollte aber immerhin ein Ansatz sein, dass es irgendeine Inkompatibilität ist.

Gruss S.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. November 2009)

Hmm, also ich achte jetzt auch darauf, dass ich wirklich nur installiere, was unbedingt nötig ist. Display Fusion wär zwar ganz nett, aber das lass ich lieber^^


----------

